# LF Need a bigger tank- help!!



## OpaeUla (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello Everyone!
I'm a new member of this forum!!!
Okay. Let's start:
I'm ten years old. I got my ecosphere (open, no lid) about a week ago or so with my small allowance I had earned. It came with about 8 Opae Ula Shrimp. In the first 2 days, about 3 died. I was worried and I contacted the seller which I bought it from. He said to change the water immediately. I changed it with the extra water he had sent it with.
My open ecosphere is 4 by 5. I now have about 10 dollars left, since my brother lent me money.
I want to get a slightly bigger tank (maybe 6 by 6 or something) and water to every so often change it, since the water might get dirty from the shrimp's poop I recently started to notice.....

If anybody is able to sell me (or wants to contact me for futher deatils) to sell me a slightly bigger tank and some brackish water for 10$-$30 (USA), please send me a PM
Thanks a lot for your help,
Aixa (*OpaeUla*):lol:
P.S. For people who think I'm scamming all of this, I'm not


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi there. I thought I should let you know this forum is based out of BC (British Columbia) Canada. Most of the members here are located in and around the Vancouver area. There are some great and generous members here but you may not get much response here as you are located at the other end of the country and on the other side of the border. 
I am guessing your measurements are listed in inches which means you have less then a half gallon of water. Shrimp are pretty picky about their water and that is just too small amount of water to keep everything stable. You are better to look for a 5 or 10 gallon tank. This will give you more water that will most likely stay more stable than what you have now. Plus you wont have to change the water so often. You might check your local Craigslist free section to see if any tanks are listed. Or you could even place an ad in the wanted section of your local Craigslist. I find when it comes to fishkeepers, people can be quite generous, especially when it comes to helping out the younger generation getting started in the hobby. In the meantime, in case nobody here can help out, i will research a bit and see if I can find something closer to you that might be helpful.
Also.... welcome to the forum, we may not be close to you, but there are lots of shrimp keepers on here. So if you ever have any questions, feel free to ask


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Dear Aixa,

I get the feeling that "OpaeUla" is a bot or just someone trolling. But I'll give it a shot.

Let me ask you a question. Since you listed your location as New York City and are supposedly 10 years old (I'll assume that you're not a Nigerian prince), how would you propose that someone all the way across the continent on the other side of the border would send you a 6x6 inch tank for $10? The 6x6 tank alone would cost more than $10 itself, so are we to assume that someone here is suppose to generously donate a tank to you and spend $100+ on shipping cost. Are your parents not willing to help you buy a larger tank? In my opinion, you should always ask your parents for help first, parents are suppose to help their kids out. I know that everything down in the states is a lot cheaper than stuff up here in Canada. You can probably find a nice 10 gallon tank locally for $10.

PS: You posted in the wrong section as well, this should be listed under Freshwater Equipment Classifieds.


----------



## OpaeUla (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi
Just wanted to let vdub know that I'm not a scammer.
Sorry you got that impression of me.
Aixa


----------



## OpaeUla (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for your reply and help.
Aixa


----------



## OpaeUla (Jul 2, 2013)

I realized I posted it in the wrong section after I started to explore the forum.
Aixa


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

OpaeUla said:


> vdub,
> I realized I posted it in the wrong section too after I started to explore the forum.
> Aixa


I moved it to the Freshwater Equipment Classifieds.


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't be mad, I'll explain to you my thought process. You being "10" years old, are probably a little naive of the world.

The internet is a dangerous place and everyone has to be cautious of scammers, just the way the world is now in the modern age. I have to be suspicious of any NEW members who sign up on this forum requesting to buy things at extremely low prices. Your situation struck me because you are a new member with no previous history on this forum, no one knows who you are, you haven't even posted a single article to contribute to this forum and the first thing you post is an ad on the classifieds asking for someone to send you a tank all the way across the country on the other side of the border for $10. Sounds a little suspicious to me.

"why should I know that people on this forum live all the way across the country?"
-Aixa

Well, if you know how the economy works, knowing where people are located with respect to you is important in calculating shipping costs. And shipping over the border is not cheap or easy as well. Our good friends on the border have decided to impose heavy taxes on everything that moves across the border lines. Shipping from Hawaii to New York City is different than shipping from Canada (BC) to US. Something that costs only $10 to ship domestically within US would cost 5 times more from Canada to US.



OpaeUla said:


> Hello
> I'm *not* a bot or scammer and I am NOT trolling. I *AM* 10 years old. Do you have a problem with that?
> My username is OpaeUla because I don't have other fish so I want to let people know that that's why I'm on this forum: to know more stuff about Opae Ula shrimp.
> And why should I know that people on this forum live all the way across the country?
> ...


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Something smells fishy here. A 10 year old that writes using commas and brackets in paragrah form. Hmmmmmmmm !!!

No offence if you are 10. Hope you find the help you need.


----------



## OpaeUla (Jul 2, 2013)

vbud,
Thanks for explaining, but I'm not that stupid (I'm not implying that I am stupid).
I posted this because I couldn't find a 6 by 6 or 7 by 7 tank online.
Thanks for explaining though
Aixa
P.S. I meant exactly mean exactly $10, I am open to different offers, i could pay up to $30 or something


----------



## OpaeUla (Jul 2, 2013)

jbyoung00008,
I write in this form because they taught me at school, and because I'm smart enough to. I just graduated, I really don't understand how that's "fishy."


----------



## OpaeUla (Jul 2, 2013)

Okay everybody.
Please do NOT post if you are going to question me, think I'm a scammer or think something is "Fishy"


----------



## OpaeUla (Jul 2, 2013)

jbyoung00008,
Cool tanks!!
Aixa


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

If you can't find a 6x6 or 7x7 tank online, you probably would not be able to find it here unless it was custom made. Also those dimensions are not industry standard, you would most definetly have to have it custom made, costs more than $10 now. Just go and buy a standard bare 10 gallon (probably the most abundant tank ever) tank at a local pet shop or search your local craigslist (probably lots of people giving away tanks), the shipping alone is not worth buying something like that. 6x6 and 7x7 are really small tanks, small tanks aren't good for anything. The best shrimp keepers in the world would never use anything smaller than a 10 gallon and you shouldn't either.



OpaeUla said:


> vbud,
> Thanks for explaining, but I'm not that stupid (I'm not implying that I am stupid).
> I posted this because I couldn't find a 6 by 6 or 7 by 7 tank online.
> Thanks for explaining though
> ...


----------



## OpaeUla (Jul 2, 2013)

vdub said:


> If you can't find a 6x6 or 7x7 tank online, you probably would not be able to find it here unless it was custom made. Also those dimensions are not industry standard, you would most definetly have to have it custom made, costs more than $10 now. Just go and buy a standard bare 10 gallon (probably the most abundant tank ever) tank at a local pet shop or search your local craigslist (probably lots of people giving away tanks), the shipping alone is not worth buying something like that. 6x6 and 7x7 are really small tanks, small tanks aren't good for anything. The best shrimp keepers in the world would never use anything smaller than a 10 gallon and you shouldn't either.


vbud,
Thanks.
You have gave me enough information, no need to explain further.
I can't get a 10 gallon tank, but I might consider getting a 5 gallon one or something.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

OpaeUla said:


> Okay everybody.
> Please do NOT post if you are going to question me, think I'm a scammer or think something is "Fishy"


I could not agree more! People can rest assured that if I post on ones thread....the member has been thouroughly checked out by me and is 99% guarenteed legit and not a spammer. No offence guys but in the future, for those with suspicions or doubts, as opposed to posting on the thread.....it would be appreciated if you simply contact a mod or report the thread/post via the triangle teport button located at the bottom left of every post.

Opea, what city are you located in? I can keep an eye on craigslist and also check to see if there are any local sites that may be helpful to you.


----------



## OpaeUla (Jul 2, 2013)

Diztrbd1 said:


> I could not agree more! People can rest assured that if I post on ones thread....the member has been thouroughly checked out by me and is 99% guarenteed legit and not a spammer. In the future, for those with suspicions or doubts, as opposed to posting on the thread.....it would be appreciated if you simply contact a mod or report the thread/post via the triangle teport button located at the bottom left of every post.
> 
> Opea, what city are you located in? I can keep an eye on craigslist and also check to see if there are any local sites that may be helpful to you.


Thanks for agreeing with me.
I will PM you to let you know,I don't want everybody to know


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi, a tank of that size, you could probably build yourself. Go to a glass shop and tell them what you want to do and ask them if you can have some scrap shorts... They may even give them to you. Then just find some aquarium safe silicone and use tape to hold the pieces together until the silicone cures. That way you can say you made your own tank. I would go longer though like 6x6x18 long. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OpaeUla (Jul 2, 2013)

Foxtail said:


> Hi, a tank of that size, you could probably build yourself. Go to a glass shop and tell them what you want to do and ask them if you can have some scrap shorts... They may even give them to you. Then just find some aquarium safe silicone and use tape to hold the pieces together until the silicone cures. That way you can say you made your own tank. I would go longer though like 6x6x18 long.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for your help!
I might consider that!
I will talk to my parents.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

jbyoung00008 said:


> A 10 year old that writes using commas and brackets in paragrah form


In defense of this member I was using proper grammar half way through the age of 9. I'm a grammar freak.
I say good on this kid. Got taught right by the school system apparently. I don't even do paragraph form. Lol I am a little rusty, but oh well. That is besides the point. There is still hope for the new generation.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Please do not clutter this thread with suspicions and accusations. There are many logical reasons for the OP posting on BCAquaria. For us locals, BC in BCAquaria obviously refers to British Columbia. For someone from NYC, the connection to this province is not so obvious. We have members from as far away as Singapore, so someone joining and asking to buy a tank from NYC is not at all unusual if we remember not everyone associates BCA with British Columbia, Canada. 

I, like Fishy_Addiction, appreciate the fact that he uses proper grammar for a 10 years old. I am the same way, which probably explains my present career choice.

We are supposed to be a friendly, family-oriented Canadian fish forum but the over-reaction we're witnessing on this thread to an innocent ad looking for a small, inexpensive tank to buy does not make us seem very friendly. 

Sorry for that OpaeUla.

As per your thread's topic, I would also recommend making your own. If you measure the largest, exact size that would best fit the space you have available, you should be able to get the glass cut locally and make it yourself. If you can't find aquarium-safe silicone at the local hardware store (must state Aquarium safe or 100% pure silicone with NO anti-mildew chemicals), then buy a tube from the local fish shop. Since you're planning this as a shrimp tank, and shrimp are sensitive to contaminants, you are probably better off buying a proper tube of Aquarium Safe silicone, and not just a hardware store brand.

Anthony


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

You could try going to or phoning some of the local thrift shops in your area to see if they have any inexpensive aquariums, I've seen some nice ones in stores here before.

Another option would be to use something for your shrimp that isn't an aquarium. I use a couple of big glass jars to hold extra plants & snails. The ones I use are about 6" across by 10" tall and hold over a gallon of water.







(*excuse the low water level, I need to top them up)

Those big jars come in larger sizes as well. You could ask your family/friends if anybody has one that they can give you. I've also used clear sterilite/rubbermaid storage bins as fish tanks before ...they're not the prettiest, but they work quite well.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Pamela said:


> I've also used clear sterilite/rubbermaid storage bins as fish tanks before ...they're not the prettiest, but they work quite well.


That's a great idea never thought of this!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Not exactly what you are looking for but one of our sponsors Ebi-ken has a 20x20x20cm starfire glass tank that looks awesome. That's approximately 8x8x8 inches. It won't be 30$ shipped though.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey Aixa i found this 5g tank for sale in newyork you should get your parents to contact them and pick it up! great price too

Aquariums


----------



## OpaeUla (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks everybody for all your suggestions!!!
I appreciate!


----------



## OpaeUla (Jul 2, 2013)

Pamela said:


> You could try going to or phoning some of the local thrift shops in your area to see if they have any inexpensive aquariums, I've seen some nice ones in stores here before.
> 
> Another option would be to use something for your shrimp that isn't an aquarium. I use a couple of big glass jars to hold extra plants & snails. The ones I use are about 6" across by 10" tall and hold over a gallon of water.
> View attachment 21593
> ...


Thanks a lot!
I have plenty of jars, I will definitely try this out!
If it doesn't work out well, I will get a proper tank.
Aixa


----------



## OpaeUla (Jul 2, 2013)

MEDHBSI said:


> Hey Aixa i found this 5g tank for sale in newyork you should get your parents to contact them and pick it up! great price too
> 
> Aquariums


Thanks a lot for your effort.
I would buy it but my parents don't want anything bigger than like 1 or 2 gallons or maybe even 3. They didn't want to get my ecosphere in the first place, but they did after I bothered them a lot they did:bigsmile:
Thanks again though
Aixa

Does anybody have a 1,2, or 3 gallon tank for sale?
If you do, please PM me or just reply to this thread


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Probably best to just look for a plastic beta tank if you're looking for something that small. Unfortunately, I don't think shrimps will survive in a tank that small but you never know.


----------



## rah_rabbitry (Jun 18, 2010)

Agree with Steve, unfortunately for you Aixa. The shrimp would need a filter, and air bubbler, proper amount of gravel, things to climb and preen... If you get just a betta bowl, you still have to buy those other things, and there goes your $10-30. I kept a 5 gallon that was the perfect size for my shrimp tank. It's actually not that big when it's set up, ours was the delicate focal point of our entrance foyer.
If its cost they are worried about, they should keep in mind that buying a $10 betta bowl, a $10 inefficient filter small enough to fit inside, a $15 air pump to power an air bubbler to keep the water oxygenated, and then tubing and an air disc for around $5, gravel for $5-10, an ornament... you get a very crowded tiny bowl. Eventually you will want to buy a proper sized, 5-10 gallon tank anyway because there is barely any room and your tiny bowl looks ugly now, and all of that stuff besides the decoration, air pump, and bubbler will be useless.

It's really better for the shrimp, cheaper in the long run, and more efficient to grab a 5 gal set up. They are pretty numerous, small, and adorable. They also grow low light plants very well because they are short enough that the light is strong for them to grow.

Here you go!

1) $25: FISH TANK 5.0 Gallons w/ornaments

2) $35: 5 gallon fish tank

3) $35: Fish Tank 5 Gallon


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I have to warn you that dwarf shrimp aren't the easiest to keep. I've had them in 5 10 and 29 gallon tanks, and I found it impossible to keep them alive in anything smaller than a 10 gallon. (I'm not saying it's impossible, I'm just saying I couldn't, and that was after I had gained a lot of support and deals from the people here on BCAquaria).

My only concern would be that if you did put shrimp into something smaller than a 10 gallon, and they started dying, that you might become frustrated, or your parents wouldn't like to see money going down the toilet so to speak.

Temperature and PH swings just by doing a partial water change can kill them really easily, let alone the ammonia\nitrite build up over time if regular water changes aren't performed.

At either rate, good luck with the hunt! I think you'll find the best deals on Craigslist as other's have mentioned, and you can definitely ask any specific questions you have concerns about on here and I'm sure someone will help you out, like the did for me when I was new.


----------



## OpaeUla (Jul 2, 2013)

effox said:


> I have to warn you that dwarf shrimp aren't the easiest to keep. I've had them in 5 10 and 29 gallon tanks, and I found it impossible to keep them alive in anything smaller than a 10 gallon. (I'm not saying it's impossible, I'm just saying I couldn't, and that was after I had gained a lot of support and deals from the people here on BCAquaria).
> 
> My only concern would be that if you did put shrimp into something smaller than a 10 gallon, and they started dying, that you might become frustrated, or your parents wouldn't like to see money going down the toilet so to speak.
> 
> ...


Thanks!
After I changed the water, they did/ are still doing great!!!
They're red, not clear anymore.
I think some of them died because of the dirty water that got polluted with their dead "friends".
Anyways, personally, I think 10 gallons would be way to much, especially since I only have 6 Opae Ula shrmip.
Thanks for your advice,
Aixa


----------



## rah_rabbitry (Jun 18, 2010)

effox said:


> My only concern would be that if you did put shrimp into something smaller than a 10 gallon, and they started dying, that you might become frustrated, or your parents wouldn't like to see money going down the toilet so to speak.


 Well said, Effox


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to hear! Keep it up!!!


----------



## OpaeUla (Jul 2, 2013)

effox said:


> Glad to hear! Keep it up!!!


Thanks!
Aixa


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Try asking you parents to bring you to visit your local thrift stores, you are likely to find something you need cheap and help the charity at the same time.
There are always of complete small aquarium setups in our local thrift stores for cheap.

It will be too much trouble, costly and it will not be worthwhile to ship even if we have one to offer to you for free.


----------



## OpaeUla (Jul 2, 2013)

gklaw said:


> Try asking you parents to bring you to visit your local thrift stores, you are likely to find something you need cheap and help the charity at the same time.
> There are always of complete small aquarium setups in our local thrift stores for cheap.
> 
> It will be too much trouble, costly and it will not be worthwhile to ship even if we have one to offer to you for free.


Good idea!


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

by no means i will support a 10year old aquarium hobbist, nearly the same age as meself to start keeping my first fish. 

good luck young man

eric

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Aixa is actually a young lady, not a young man lol


----------



## OpaeUla (Jul 2, 2013)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Aixa is actually a young lady, not a young man lol


True 
Aixa


----------

